# Photos of Yogi!



## Yogi (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi, I have eventually worked out how to do this - have to work out the pitapat thing next, isn't working for me Yogi is growing so fast, I think these shots of her will probably be out of date within a couple of weeks!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such a cutie! and they do grow really fast!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Liz! Yogi is gorgeous, lovely piccies.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha the 2nd photo she has a real naughty look- he he hope that's not things to come!!!

Enjoy Liz as they do grow so fast x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yogi is gorgeous! & Poppy is also growing very quickly! Can you believe they've been home nearly 3 weeks already?!  Is Yogi a good eater? Because Poppy never stops eating! But Izzie our oldest has always been much fussier & never eaten much...
Hope you're enjoying her  x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Adorable!

Meg x


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Awww! Adorable!


----------

